# Question About Prednisone



## layla*mom (Nov 8, 2008)

My brother took my maltese to the vet today because yesterday she started dragging her back legs, she would try to stand on them and just fall over its like she had no balance at all. Well my vet says she has a spinal injury, probably due to a fall she had off the recliner the other night. At the time she never let on that she was hurt, now I feel really guilty. He says there is light at the end of the tunnel because she still has feeling in her back feet.

She will not use the potty in the house which is kind of a problem at the present. I had rigged up a way to take her outside, I used a regular collar with some padding around it on her backside and her regular harness on the front. She can pee just fine this way, but my brother did not ask the vet if I could do this to let her go potty, i'm assuming no, but what on earth will I do to let her pee. She's so picky! The shots he gave her today made her really sick, she threw up on the way home and then potty'd on herself(poo'd) in her playpen. I was told to give her 1cc of promethazine and wait till this afternoon to start her on prednisone. Well I have started her on the medicine and she is not herself at all. Does anyone know the side affects of this drug? She won't hardly move now at all, and i'm afraid to take her out to potty. On top of that I think she might be coming in heat, yikes. 

She is eating and drinking, its the potty issues and the lethargy that is bothering me. I don't want her to get poisoned from her own urine. She did wag her tail once earlier tonight when we gave her a treat but thats it. Vet says to keep her confined and we should see a slight improvement by Monday. I guess I just needed to see if anyone has a similiar experience to share and if someone knows anything about the prednisone. Any tips on the potty issue?

Sorry this is so long, i'm aggravated and wish I could have talked to the vet myself today to ask more questions, but can't now till Monday. TIA


----------



## Trainer (Feb 18, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prednisone
http://www.drugs.com/prednisone.html


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Follow your vet's instructions. Back injuries are very painful and take time to heal. It is very important that you keep her quiet (even when she starts to feel better) and crated. You do not want to have her injure her back again. 

Here is a link with some information on back injuries.

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Dogs-701/injury-medicines.htm

If you do not see any improvement call your vet.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Promethizine can make you very sleepy. I'm not quite sure from your note when she received that, but it could still be in her system.

Prednisone can have all sorts of effects. It can make you sleepy, or wired, hungry or nauseated. It can also make you cranky.

Prednisone can make the dog have to urinate more as well. Toby was on a short course of prednisone for some allegies earlier this winter. He actually urinated in the house, something he hasn't done since he was a puppy. So keep a close eye on her for that.


----------



## myraida (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi!
I think the quote#3 is correct.Follow vet advice.I had a dog that fell from his back and this was caused by his herniated discs and probably worsened by going up and down on the steps to the patio.The vet kept him hospitalized for some time and then i had to do the same in my house.NOT leaving the bedroom(mine) at all, except to urinate.( and i had to manipulate his abdomen to pull urine out and the same time hold him so he doesn't get wet.He did get well.But from then on, we help with the steps and does not permit anymore jumping.He died from other cause at 17 1/2 years.Sometimes this medicines gives some reaction.They are very hard on liver and kidneys but they are going to be use for short time only.Give her (him) some liver and kidney support.If you want to e mail me:
[email protected] 
Ps:sometimes homeopaths have very good remedies.Don't leave your vet attention.They can work together!( i use them)


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Taking it from someone that has had experience with Predispose me & my latest dog. Your dog will have the same symptoms as Cushing Disease. Also I developed what is called "pseudo-rheumatism" what it is your dog could be suffering from a false arthritis pain, it is the most agony pain that I've ever felt. You cannot walk, it feels as you have done something WRONG! I urgent you to consult this to your vet


----------

